# The perfect excuse?



## Epi-do (Nov 26, 2007)

So, our entire crew was doing PT togehter today, like we do every shift.  The guy that organizes it tells us that after finishing with the weights, we have abs to do.  I inform him that I don't think I am going to do abs today, and when asked why not, I let him know that I actually have a really good reason.  Here's what I told him:

"All of this exercise has created an oxygen debt within my skeletal muscles.  It is a large enough debt, that I am now hypoxic.  Because I am hypoxic, my Krebs cycle is no longer functioning properly.  Therefore, I am not genterating enough ATP.  Since I am not genterating enough ATP, I just don't have the energy to do any further exercises."

Ok, so I probably have some flaws in my thinking, and I am still trying to sort out this whole Krebs cycle thing after our lecture today, but if you didn't have a clue what I was talking about, despite any inaccurate statements on my part, it does sound pretty good, right?

I am really glad I have the next couple days off before going back to class....


----------



## firetender (Nov 26, 2007)

How about, "I'd just like to sit this one out, thank you."

Jocks have no sympathy for people who hide behind Kreb's Cycles, Cars or other Vehicles to avoid "No pain, no gain."


----------



## Epi-do (Nov 26, 2007)

It wasn't that I really wasn't going to do it, I was just giving him a hard time.  We all harrass him during PT, so he is used to it.  It's just that I had a "new" excuse for today that I wanted to try out.


----------



## Anomalous (Nov 28, 2007)

How about-  "I'm not feeling well today because my karma ran over my dogma.":blink:


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Dec 2, 2007)

Just have a sign posted next to you that says...."mood swing in six minutes!"


----------



## piranah (Jan 27, 2008)

how bout i think im going into respiratory acidosis i need to sit down and start controlling my breathing but i cant do that while i work and i dont think you want me in this state...so.....thats all i got for an excuse


----------



## sucked-in (Jan 30, 2008)

When getting in trouble for slow response time...
"My pager is not working right."
Make sure you throw it on the cement a couple of times.


----------



## FireNinja (Jan 30, 2008)

How about "I have a bad case of anal glacoma.... I really just can't see my a** doing these sit ups today!"


----------



## wlamoreemtb (Jan 30, 2008)

FireNinja said:


> How about "I have a bad case of anal glacoma.... I really just can't see my a** doing these sit ups today!"


i havent laughed outloud in a while thanks fireninja


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 30, 2008)

FireNinja said:


> How about "I have a bad case of anal glacoma.... I really just can't see my a** doing these sit ups today!"









  Good one!


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Or you*

can procede to tell him that you are sooo much better than him and he will get so mad he will forget, not nice but works well.


----------



## certguy (Mar 28, 2008)

Epi , 
 How about this one ? My vegus nerve and my optic nerve have intertwined , giving me a crappy outlook on life today .


----------



## Epi-do (Mar 28, 2008)

another good one!  Thanks for the laugh - I have been studying for my pharm final on Monday and I really needed it!


----------



## certguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Epi , 

 Here's another one ; Sometimes no matter where you go , somebody's suffering from cranial - rectal inversion .


----------

